
The Scandalous Zines of Renaissance England - nickcobb
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-scandalous-zines-of-renaissance-england
======
jimmytidey
Rather reminiscent of this New Yorker article about a man who collected
sensationalised publications about murder in the early US:
[http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-
indispensable...](http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-
indispensable-guide-to-early-american-murder)

